# Does the US appetite for narcotics affect its neighbours ?



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 15, 2018)

Are the poor countries in South and Central America paying the price of living next door to addicts ?


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 15, 2018)

YES.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 15, 2018)

Stupidity of the drug addicts...............yes.............Provides a market for the cartels..............No addicts.......no cartels.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 15, 2018)

Yea, they are getting rich selling illegal drugs.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Are the poor countries in South and Central America paying the price of living next door to addicts ?



You know, that is kind of an interesting question.  On one hand, they probably aren't affected much, because they don't have the kind of money you need to buy opiate pills.  And, those pills aren't made by drug runners, they are made by big pharma and pushed by doctors.

But, on the other hand, those opiate pills fuel an appetite in this country for heroin, which DOES come from drug runners in those countries.  

Dunno..................got to think on this one for a bit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 15, 2018)

Death by the sea: how drug abuse is scarring Britain’s coastal towns

Seaside communities have the highest rates of heroin deaths in England – and Barrow-in-Furness is one of the hardest hit ‘brown towns’. What are the causes – and is there a solution?



Seems the problem is worldwide don't you think............................


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2018)

I say execute all addicts & pushers including Big Pharma pushers who lied about addictiveness. We need a purge day!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 15, 2018)

Most hard core addicts don't want help...build the wall and shut off the spigot...
Save South America...LMAO


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2018)

Prescription Drug Abuse in the UK | Addiction Helper


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2018)

Filthy conditions and mice: the UK's worst restaurants for hygiene


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Death by the sea: how drug abuse is scarring Britain’s coastal towns
> 
> Seaside communities have the highest rates of heroin deaths in England – and Barrow-in-Furness is one of the hardest hit ‘brown towns’. What are the causes – and is there a solution?
> 
> ...


I think we all know the solution. Its just having the political will to implement it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 16, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Death by the sea: how drug abuse is scarring Britain’s coastal towns
> ...



And what would that be.  Legalize it so you can tax it..............That's not a solution.  People have to want to quit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I would say so. Prohibition failed and so has the war on drugs. The vast majority of criminal activity is linked to drug addiction. and it is a blight on all our lives.
Legalise it, tax it and use the revenue to set up rehab schemes to help those that can be helped. It is working in Portugal at the moment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2018)

Portugal’s radical drugs policy is working. Why hasn’t the world copied it?

Its a long read but very interesting.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 16, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Are the poor countries in South and Central America paying the price of living next door to addicts ?
> ...


Whhen was the last time you heard of heroin being produced in Latin America? Must be PTSD from your combat action on a ship.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 16, 2018)

Does the Moon have an effect on tides?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 16, 2018)

Meathead said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not produced, but rather shipped.


----------

